# Gloss issue to be resolved



## RicB (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi guys...wanna know whats the best way out to add on gloss on the cosmetics product's images...It would be great if I get to see examples too..


----------



## bazooka (Nov 5, 2011)

You mean how to light so the viewer can see that it is in fact glossy? It's all about reflections. You need to be able to see the lightsource through the camera in the reflection. When viewing highly reflective surfaces (cars, shrink wrap, windows), especially dark or transparent surfaces, you are mostly seeing what the surface is reflecting instead of the surface itself.  Depending on the size of the product, you'll need an appropriate sized lightsource.  Usually the larger the better, because it becomes easier to get the entire lightsource in the reflection.  

You can also use a longer focal length to make it easier to include the lightsource reflection, although that may interfere with your composition.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 5, 2011)

> You can also use a longer focal length to make it easier to include the light source reflection, although that may interfere with your composition.


Actually, using a longer focal length makes your 'family of angles' smaller because you have to be farther away.  If you are closer, with a shorter focal length, you have a larger family of angles, and thus, an easier job of putting a light source in there to get you direct reflections.


----------



## RicB (Nov 6, 2011)

I tried out various lighting setups but somehow didnt achieved wat I wished to have.Need ur review on two images..
BeautyBar.com - Luxury Beauty Products | Free Shippinghat are ur reviews on the image's quality and which 1 do you feel is much better....the upper link's image or

http://www.urbantouch.com/lotus-herbals-safe-sun-intensive-sunblock-spray-spf-50/0806360740804/p/

Need ur review on few points:
1. Overall quality
2. Glossiness
3. Clarity in text 

And how can the two images be improved..

Thanks...


----------



## Kerbouchard (Nov 6, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> > You can also use a longer focal length to make it easier to include the light source reflection, although that may interfere with your composition.
> 
> 
> Actually, using a longer focal length makes your 'family of angles' smaller because you have to be farther away.  If you are closer, with a shorter focal length, you have a larger family of angles, and thus, an easier job of putting a light source in there to get you direct reflections.



But this means you will need a much larger light source to fill the entire family of angles necessay to get a uniform reflection.  Again, it's all about appropriate light size and placement based on the subject.

To the OP, for shots like this, Light Science and Magic is a remarkable resource.


----------



## RicB (Nov 6, 2011)

I work out mainly on cosmetics based products including Personal Care Products and the Makeup stuff...Its easy to create gloss on products that have glossy surface but becomes difficult to bring out such an effect on matt based products....At present I have access to 3 strobe lights and a light tent...How about adding on gloss using photoshop...??are there any other ways out to achieve what I wanna achieve...???


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 7, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > > You can also use a longer focal length to make it easier to include the light source reflection, although that may interfere with your composition.
> ...



Yes, if we're trying to fill the family of angles, then it's probably helpful to make it smaller by using a longer lens.  Whether or not you want to fill the family of angles, is something that is usually decided on a shot by shot basis...so it just depends what you want to do.

So yes, the best 'tool' for the job is a good understanding of lighting...and I've always heard that 'Light: Science & Magic' is a good resource.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Nov 7, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > Big Mike said:
> ...



I concur...I wasn't disagreeing with your post...just adding a bit of info.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 7, 2011)

Me too :cheers:


----------



## RicB (Nov 8, 2011)

RicB said:


> I tried out various lighting setups but somehow didnt achieved wat I wished to have.Need ur review on two images..
> BeautyBar.com - Luxury Beauty Products | Free Shippinghat are ur reviews on the image's quality and which 1 do you feel is much better....the upper link's image or
> 
> http://www.urbantouch.com/lotus-herbals-safe-sun-intensive-sunblock-spray-spf-50/0806360740804/p/
> ...




Guys thanx for ur responses...Pls have a look at the links too and lemme knw which one seems to better in terms of overall quality,glossiness and clarity inj text...
It would be great if I get the feedback asap...thanx a lot...


----------

